# Any experience with Graystone Farms in VA???



## FLYNAVY53 (Sep 5, 2019)

Just curious if anyone on the forum has experience with Graystone Farms in Virginia. I've met a few people in the local area with Graystone dogs who are quite happy with them. They all seem to be healthy, stable dogs on initial introductions. Although I'm not on Facebook (my wife handles that for me), they also appear to have a very active Facebook community with Graystone alumni posting updates on their dogs regularly.

I'd greatly appreciate any input!

Thanks
Greg


----------



## FLYNAVY53 (Sep 5, 2019)

nobody?


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

I have never heard of them. What is it that you are looking for exactly? In your previous post a few months ago you specified you were looking into a working line, however, the breeder you mentioned seems to breed West German show lines.


----------



## FLYNAVY53 (Sep 5, 2019)

You are correct. I would prefer a working line dog, specifically looking at Wildhaus and Haus Morrison, for all of the reasons I listed in the older thread. That being said, through the local GSD owners, we've been introduced to a few dogs from Graystone, and while not working line dogs, they have all had sound temperament, and the local community of Graystone owners appears to be tight knit. I'm not completely committed to one line or the other....simply doing the research to make an educated decision. In the end we're looking for a healthy, stable, active family member.

Unfortunately, Chevy crossed the bridge 3 weeks ago tomorrow. It's been very difficult, by my wife and I both agree that we're ready for a pup...the house is too quiet, too clean and we miss having a travel buddy!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Have you reached out to Christine Kemper of Blackthorn GSDs? She's located in Barboursville, VA. She has some personal things going on right now but she will get back to you when she can.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

FLYNAVY53 said:


> You are correct. I would prefer a working line dog, specifically looking at Wildhaus and Haus Morrison, for all of the reasons I listed in the older thread. That being said, through the local GSD owners, we've been introduced to a few dogs from Graystone, and while not working line dogs, they have all had sound temperament, and the local community of Graystone owners appears to be tight knit. I'm not completely committed to one line or the other....simply doing the research to make an educated decision. In the end we're looking for a healthy, stable, active family member.
> 
> Unfortunately, Chevy crossed the bridge 3 weeks ago tomorrow. It's been very difficult, by my wife and I both agree that we're ready for a pup...the house is too quiet, too clean and we miss having a travel buddy!


I'm very sorry for your loss  I absolutely understand the need to get another pup. I would just say that the wait for the right pup will be worth it in the end.

Having had a look at the breeder you originally mentioned, apart from being show line imports I don't see much information about the place. The breeders might work exceptionally hard to temperament test their import dogs, work exclusively with kennels they know and trust in Europe, know the lines they breed from inside out, be involved in working and showing dogs that they don't mention on the website etc., but there isn't much way to know that with the information you have. I would say if the above is important to you then you should look for this specifically. 

Also, the currently litters they have are both sired by the same male. Have his hips been tested? I don't see anything.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I see the females are at least IPO1 and a couple are listed as working on their titles. The hips and elbows were probably sent to the SV so you might have to ask for copies of those certificates. I like the conformation on the stock coat male but cant' seem to find any info on the males as far as titles. There really isn't anything that stands out on the website that would stop me from pursuing this more. Call them and talk to them.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm not so sure the hips would have been sent to the SV, it appears the sire is American born from an American born mother, who also has nothing I can find regarding hips. Out of the two litters, one female is described as "newly imported" and the other, simply her name and she isn't listed as one of their females on the website = zero information about her. If you do proceed, make sure you get proof of hips for both the mother and father, and take a discerning eye. Don't just forget all about it because you are already there and see cute puppies. Good luck !


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So? I just sent my female's xrays to the SV and she was born here. Her breeder sends ALL of her xrays to the SV. Where the dog is born does not matter. 

OP - Just ask the breeder for the certificates.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

I know anyone can send to the SV, my opinion still stands


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine as well.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Anyway, I already checked the sire on the database for OFA and for SV for the OP, I couldn't see anything. I've seen plenty of WGSL breeders that import nice titled dogs, but the rest of their breeding practices are not up to standard. Maybe the sire's name is presented differently in his official paperwork than written on the website. Anything is possible, but perhaps not probable.


----------



## FLYNAVY53 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey guys, appreciate the input! Yes there are lots of questions still to be answered with regard to this breeder, which is largely why I started the thread....I thought I might find a Graystone owner here that could help with some of those questions. We are very anxious to find another pup, but we are both committed to finding the right one, from the right breeder. We've got a list of 4 or 5 breeders to talk to, I just wanted to do some background research on Graystone before either going out to visit, or crossing them off the list....and yes Blackthorn is another breeder on our list, though we haven't reached out to them yet.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

To @FLYNAVY53, if you're interested in working lines, I've heard that Blackthorns are a good kennel to look at. They also have a very tightknit Facebook support group.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

FLYNAVY53 said:


> nobody?


Maybe the search function doesn't work very well anymore, but I can't find any mention at all on here about them. It could be "Nobody" Lol.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok,best to move on and stop the personal snarks


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Thread cleaned up. Heed the above warning.


----------



## Nagshead24 (Apr 25, 2020)

FLYNAVY53 said:


> Just curious if anyone on the forum has experience with Graystone Farms in Virginia. I've met a few people in the local area with Graystone dogs who are quite happy with them. They all seem to be healthy, stable dogs on initial introductions. Although I'm not on Facebook (my wife handles that for me), they also appear to have a very active Facebook community with Graystone alumni posting updates on their dogs regularly.
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any input!
> 
> ...


I can’t say anything negative about these fine people, Father and son Mike/Mike jr are fantastic, they know what they are doing and give you so much information about them and their gsd, if you go visit them you will instantly know what I’m talking about, they truly love their gsd and what they do, no question about it!
I got my Zoey from them a couple years ago and if I have any questions or concerns they are very quick to respond. All of the gsd are absolutely beautiful! 
Won’t go wrong with them, very honest caring people that love what they do and it shows!


----------



## Nick koenig (Mar 26, 2021)

FLYNAVY53 said:


> Just curious if anyone on the forum has experience with Graystone Farms in Virginia. I've met a few people in the local area with Graystone dogs who are quite happy with them. They all seem to be healthy, stable dogs on initial introductions. Although I'm not on Facebook (my wife handles that for me), they also appear to have a very active Facebook community with Graystone alumni posting updates on their dogs regularly.
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any input!
> 
> ...


not sure if you are still looking but graystone is great my phone number is [_removed by moderator_] if you would like too chat more about it


----------

